# Dorschfilet grillen- aber wie?



## worker_one (22. Mai 2007)

Moin, 

ich möchte am Freitag Dorschfilet grillen. Vorzugsweise in Alufolie.
Hat jemand Ideen, welche Gewürze, evtl. Gemüse ich dazugeben kann?
Oder voher marinieren?

Bitte um Ratschläge.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dorschfilet grillen- aber wie?*

Bei Gemüsezugabe:
Je nach Gemüse (z. B. Sellerie) das Gemüse entweder seeeehr frein schneiden oder vorher blanchieren. 

Sonst kann es bei er kurzen Garzeit von Filets vorkommen, dass der Fisch schon überdurch, das Gemüse aber noch mehr als bissfest ist.

Beim marinieren solte man beachten, dass man nicht mit Stoffen mariniert, die Salz/Zucker enthalten, da dies Flüssigkeit aus dem Fisch zieht 

Ebenfalls vorsichtig sollte man mit Säuren sein, diese höchstens als "Gewürz" kurz vor dem Grillen verwenden, da die Säure das Fischeiwess schnell zersetzt (Zitronensaft z. B.)..

Optimal zum marinieren geeignet sind Öl - Gewürz - Kräutermischungen (immer geschmacksabhängig!).

Bei Fisch reicht es, den Fisch am Vorabend zu marinieren.


----------



## worker_one (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dorschfilet grillen- aber wie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Gemüsezugabe:
> Je nach Gemüse (z. B. Sellerie) das Gemüse entweder seeeehr frein schneiden oder vorher blanchieren.
> 
> Optimal zum marinieren geeignet sind Öl - Gewürz - Kräutermischungen (immer geschmacksabhängig!).
> ...



Danke Thomas,

haste da spezielle Vorlieben, sowohl beim Gemüse als auch bei der Marinade?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dorschfilet grillen- aber wie?*

Mein persönlicher Favorit zum "grillen" in Alufolie (ist ja eigentlich kein Grillen sondern ein Dünsten):

Paprika und Zwiebel in Olivenöl andünsten (nur andünsten, nicht garen!), mit Salz, Pfeffer und Knobauch abschmecken.

Fisch über Nacht marinieren. Marinade:
Öl, Knoblauch, grober Pfeffer, Paprikapulver, Rosmarin, Thymian

Gemüse als Bett in Alufolie geben kurz salzen, Fisch auch salzen und aufs Gemüse legen, Folie verschliessen. 

Portionsfilets brauchen (je nach Grillhitze!!) max. 10 Minuten, meist dürften um die 5 Minuten reichen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dorschfilet grillen- aber wie?*

Guck #h


----------

